# Vape-mergency!!! Need Kanger Mpt3 Coils Urgently



## phanatik (8/8/14)

Can anyone assist? 

I need coils today, i thought i had a full pack only to see that the box was empty 
Any retailers? I need to get some today...


----------



## Metal Liz (9/8/14)

If you don't come right with retailers, I have some cleaned ones that I can help you out with till you get to buy a new pack 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Chop007 (9/8/14)

phanatik said:


> Can anyone assist?
> 
> I need coils today, i thought i had a full pack only to see that the box was empty
> Any retailers? I need to get some today...


Hey there, we can assist no problemo, come on through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (11/8/14)

We have a few but we in East London. Let me know if you dont come right.


----------

